# Best catfish bait?



## IAturkeyhunter (Jun 13, 2002)

I still haven't decided what I like best........how about you?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

My best bait that catches fish constant would be fish guts. 

My biggest came on a glob of worms. This thread should be interesting.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

This stuff is the best. If you can find it theystarted making it years ago down in Arkansas I think. At least I know thats where I used to get it. I fished down there in the rivers all my life for catfish. And after thuis stuff came out it was all over we nailed them every time we wen't out. It's kind of tricky to use. You have to keep it cold like in the freezer untill it's tim to head to the lake then you put it it the cooler after each use to keep it cold.
They make a special Robber worm with grooves to hold the bait a pre tied leader and a treble hook at the bottom. This stuff kind has the consistancy of peanut butter but smells like nothing I've ever smelled in my life they can find no problem. I'll tell you more about it if you wan't. We really fished with it alot in the rivers down there


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

One of my favorites is a dead bluegill. We used to heave those out as far as possible at sunset then set the rod in a rod holder
with a real loose drag and the clicker on and just wait. We hooked some real beasts. Lots of fun, especially with a full cooler of beverages


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have to second the Bluegill, but I like them alive. Big Shad work well too.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

For that Doc's stuff.
_www.docscatfish.com_


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

We learned a frog with a hook in the leg, weight to keep in on the bottom seems to interest the big boys.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ed Wysocki, one of the best of the old time catfishermen in Grand Rapids used nothing but large, live sucker minnows fished at night for oversize catfish. By large, I mean over 10 inches long. I used to fish with him in the '60's off the 6th St. Bridge above the dam on the Grand R. and can verify that he was knew his stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

I have tried many other methods, and the night crawler has always out produced. Again any fishing bait depends on location. I have taken most of my catfish of the shores of Lake Huron at a park known to locals as Flower Hill. On inland lakes that I fish the night crawler is still my main producer, but the dead blue gill has also produced well. In the rivers, I have not caught many cats, but I have pulled in hundreds of bullheads, all on night crawlers.


----------



## toad (Jul 25, 2002)

bluegills for flatheads and shad or creek chubs for channels. liver or nightcrawlers work well to but seem to draw smaller channels and bullheads


----------



## Salmonluver (Aug 4, 2002)

Ill have to go with bluegills also with a light drag and a rod holder.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Dead frog with his belly cut open.
Hot dogs, especially one with cheese.
Venison, the leg portion with all the tendons in it. I freeze them for use in the summer.


----------



## Toomanylostlures (Mar 8, 2016)

ESOX said:


> I have to second the Bluegill, but I like them alive. Big Shad work well too.


I know this post is 15 years old, but are you still at it with the cats?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes. Anchor bay is absolutely loaded with big channel cats. What a hoot.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Beef spleen for channels is the best. Pure blood with tendons running through to hold on hook. Have to get it from small butcher/locker usually. 

Another good bait for channel cats is raw shrimp. Big circle hook and thread shrimp on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Toomanylostlures said:


> I know this post is 15 years old


At least we still can!

Channel Cats......in a river, a gob of salmon spawn and then anything else.
Flatheads......live bait for the big ones.


----------



## Toomanylostlures (Mar 8, 2016)

ESOX said:


> Yes. Anchor bay is absolutely loaded with big channel cats. What a hoot.





ESOX said:


> Yes. Anchor bay is absolutely loaded with big channel cats. What a hoot.


Closest I've come to cats on anchor bay was using extra large baitfish off angler's point and Harvey Ensing targeting esox. I did c&r a 34" northen but no cats or musky. I'll still be heading out there this year, but also splitting my time in Belleville which is half as far for me.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Toomanylostlures said:


> Closest I've come to cats on anchor bay was using extra large baitfish off angler's point and Harvey Ensing targeting esox. I did c&r a 34" northen but no cats or musky. I'll still be heading out there this year, but also splitting my time in Belleville which is half as far for me.


best is live bait, gills are good. followed by cut bait, worms or doughbait. of course this depends on speci of cat and size available


----------

